# Cured bear ham



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I used the “Meateater” recipe. Go to youtube and type in Meateater smoked ham. Best wild game I’ve ever made and consumed. Been eating a lot of wild game for 37 years.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Then made chipped beef (bear) gravy with the leftovers...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've heard that bear meat flavor is very close to beef. is that true?
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i've heard that bear meat flavor is very close to beef. is that true?
> jack


It’s insanely good. That cured ham tasted more like corn beef than ham. I’ve made some stew and it was very beefy. The ribs was like nothing I’ve ever had. Just plate licking finger liking good. I just picked up some processed meat today that Farm Fresh did for me. I’m very excited to try the German and smoked sausage. You can’t really cook anything like steak due to needing it to be 165° internal temp due to the possibility of tricinosis. I save a bunch of fat to render down as well.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Love watching some Steve Rinella.


----------

